# Albino Tawny Frogmouth and Other Animals



## chillsandfevers (Jun 16, 2011)

This Albino Tawny Frogmouth moved into a local (Byron Bay) caravan park last year, begging for food from holiday makers. The bird was given to Wires to check it out, and after 3 weeks of assessing it, they were convinced it could fend for itself in the wild and it was set free.

Other albinos in the same regional area that have been sighted are a mountain brushtail possum, a white willy wagtail, and an albino hatchling carpet snake that was taken into care when found.

How beautiful is this !!!!!


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jun 16, 2011)

I want him!! hehehe he is way too cute!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## gillsy (Jun 16, 2011)

chillsandfevers said:


> This Albino Tawny Frogmouth moved into a local (Byron Bay) caravan park last year, begging for food from holiday makers. The bird was given to Wires to check it out, and after 3 weeks of assessing it, they were convinced it could fend for itself in the wild and it was set free.
> 
> Other albinos in the same regional area that have been sighted are a mountain brushtail possum, a white willy wagtail, and an albino hatchling carpet snake that was taken into care when found.
> 
> How beautiful is this !!!!!



Why was the carpet snake taken into care, and the same for the tawny ... were they injured if not they should of been left alone.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 16, 2011)

That is soooo beautiful, thanx for sharing the piccy 
kind regards
Crystal


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nimbin is near by isn't ?.......


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jun 17, 2011)

Not too far away nimbin is about an hour away max..... I used to live near nimbin and we used to have a whole family of those owls ( not albino ones) they were really quite nosey creatures they would sit on a fence really close to u and just watch u lol..... But yes that albino is stunning!!!


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 17, 2011)

gillsy said:


> Why was the carpet snake taken into care, and the same for the tawny ... were they injured if not they should of been left alone.


 
Think about it.
Carpets sit in trees and ambush prey. If the prey could see it, which it would because the Carpet is white, the prey would not go near it. 

Tawnys mimic dead trees at day to avoid predators whilst sleeping. A white Tawny would stand out.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 17, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Think about it.
> Carpets sit in trees and ambush prey. If the prey could see it, which it would because the Carpet is white, the prey would not go near it.
> 
> Tawnys mimic dead trees at day to avoid predators whilst sleeping. A white Tawny would stand out.



Most prey animals are colour blind (excepting birds). The colour is less important than the patterning on the animal.

Unless an animal has been disadvantaged to the point where it is likely to die because of human impact then intervention IMO is immoral.


----------



## fugawi (Jun 17, 2011)

Gemrock.....They are not owls, nor are they related to owls. They are related to Nightjays. Owls have large, strong talons for hunting but Tawnys only have small weak feet and mostly hunt with their mouths, catching bugs on the wing (flying). Just correcting....sorry.
We had a family of them grow up near us and we watched and photographed them over 9 mths. One of the babies fell out of the tree and we had to climb up and replace it. I love watching these guys hunt at night......totally silent due to the soft feathers on the leading edge of their wings.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 17, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Most prey animals are colour blind (excepting birds).


 
Ah okay, didn't know that.
So the Carpet should stay there, but the Tawny should be taken into captivity, no?


----------



## gillsy (Jun 17, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Think about it.
> Carpets sit in trees and ambush prey. If the prey could see it, which it would because the Carpet is white, the prey would not go near it.
> 
> Tawnys mimic dead trees at day to avoid predators whilst sleeping. A white Tawny would stand out.



Yes but you have said they are both adults, obviously they have been able to hide and fend for themselves. Wires should have known that unless the animal was injured and unable to fend for itself it should of been released immediately 



waruikazi said:


> Most prey animals are colour blind (excepting birds). The colour is less important than the patterning on the animal.
> 
> Unless an animal has been disadvantaged to the point where it is likely to die because of human impact then intervention IMO is immoral.



Agreed!


----------



## fugawi (Jun 17, 2011)

Something that needs to be taken into account is that Tawny's are night hunters and if they are bright white then hunting could be difficult.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 17, 2011)

Where did it say the Tawny is an adult?


----------



## fugawi (Jun 17, 2011)

This is a photo of a parent and baby, the albino in the original photo is of an adult.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh, okay.


----------



## gillsy (Jun 17, 2011)

So it's survived enough to have babies, I call that suitable to live in the wild.


----------



## chillsandfevers (Jun 17, 2011)

*To Clarify the Story*

To Clarify the story I have found it on the net and will paste the link below. It actually says the tawny frogmouth was released after observations that it could fend for itself, and if anyone has any sightings to let them know of his progress. As for the snake, it says it was a hatchling, but does not say what happened to it.

Anyone seen an albino bird? | Northern Rivers News | Local News in Northern Rivers | Northern Rivers Echo


----------



## fugawi (Jun 17, 2011)

It does say slightly malnourished and it is hunting during the day which sounds like it is slowly adapting to its colour.


----------



## K3nny (Jun 17, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Something that needs to be taken into account is that Tawny's are night hunters and if they are bright white then hunting could be difficult.


 
so are barn owls :|

looks like its adapting fairly quickly tho if it is hunting by day
the snake being taken sounds abit sus...

“WIRES has a general rule that if an animal is on the ground and you can approach and place a towel over it, it needs to be checked.”
does anyone find anything weird with this logic above?


----------



## fugawi (Jun 17, 2011)

I know what you mean K3nny, but Tawnys hunt differently to Owls. This is probably why it is trying to hunt during the day and why it is coming closer to human habitation.


----------

